# Wii #2703 - The Adventures Of Tintin: The Secret of the Unicorn (Europ



## tempBOT (Oct 18, 2011)

^^wiirelease-5504^^


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 18, 2011)

Anyone played this yet? I have had a disc set aside since e3. I really hope the Wii version is decent.


----------



## ganons (Oct 18, 2011)

Anyone know the scrubbed size?


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 18, 2011)

ganons said:


> Anyone know the scrubbed size?



3.8 GB

I'm waiting for the NTSC version before I download but, I wonder if the NTSC version has the sub title "The Game" or is it also "The Secret of the Unicorn" like the PAL version.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Oct 18, 2011)

graphic wise not bad, but..hm, not really a good platformer.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 18, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:


> graphic wise not bad, but..hm, not really a good platformer.



From what was shown at E3, I thought the game would focus more on its mystery adventure elements.


----------



## gbasource (Oct 18, 2011)

It crashes at the start of the game when the plane gets struck by lightning. Anyone know how to get past this?


----------



## gbasource (Oct 19, 2011)

It seems to have the same game freezing protection as driver san francisco.


----------



## monkii (Oct 19, 2011)

so we can't play this yet? awww


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Oct 19, 2011)

monkii said:


> so we can't play this yet? awww





gbasource said:


> It crashes at the start of the game when the plane gets struck by lightning. Anyone know how to get past this?



at least with Wiikey II and WODE, I had no problems.
I played the game around 2 hours.



LightyKD said:


> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> > graphic wise not bad, but..hm, not really a good platformer.
> ...



hm, its really like a movie, one path, very straight, but not really bad or anything. you fight, search treasures and jump around.
I loved Tintin as a child, so its nice to see this stuff again, even if i would wish it would look like in the comics, not like the actors.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 19, 2011)

i wanna play this but i'm not cos it will spoil the movie for me


----------



## chop (Oct 19, 2011)

Nobody seem's to be interested in solving this freeze AP. I guess if it turns up in Zelda SS, then the problem will get solved.


----------



## Extremist (Oct 19, 2011)

[yt]UXy2SekcGIA[/yt] [yt]iVpoXw5kCUo[/yt]


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 19, 2011)

I pray Kirby and Skyward Sword don't have this protection on them as well. It is very likely that they will though.


----------



## TheRealVisitor (Oct 19, 2011)

Anyone tried USBLoader GX r1110 mod or r1119/r1120? Driver issues were solved with those, so maybe this game works too. I don't have it to test.


----------



## gbasource (Oct 19, 2011)

TheRealVisitor said:


> Anyone tried USBLoader GX r1110 mod or r1119/r1120? Driver issues were solved with those, so maybe this game works too. I don't have it to test.



Tried it just and it still does the same thing. Im losing my damn patience


----------



## warlord007 (Oct 19, 2011)

just load the game again after it crashes,  it will continue

EDIT:  happens every time the wii seems to save   about every 2 mins, really annoying

warlord


----------



## dearodie (Oct 19, 2011)

Works fine on Wiikey.
In any case, the game is so far everything that I'd hoped for ... it is what Epic Mickey could have been.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Oct 19, 2011)

dearodie said:


> Works fine on Wiikey.
> In any case, the game is so far everything that I'd hoped for ... it is what Epic Mickey could have been.



youre kidding....


----------



## LonePilgrim (Oct 19, 2011)

Froze using CFG; tried again using GX an it just continued from the moment it froze...... didn't go back to CFG so i'm not sure if it's loader related


----------



## NJ7 (Oct 20, 2011)

I've tried everything with this game....latest wiiflow, latest gx, cfg and they all do the same, freeze and you can resume where you left off.....even tried rev 1100 of gx with old libogc which fixed Driver, but Tintin is epic fail.....it's a shame as this is a pretty good game so far, just a pain in the ass cause everytime it attempts a save or a load it crashes and you have to reset the wii.....probably SNEEK and WODE are only options for this game right now, until someone can figure out how to add a fix for the game in one of the loaders...


----------



## monkii (Oct 20, 2011)

mine keep crashing too with neogamma


----------



## lornes (Oct 20, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:


> monkii said:
> 
> 
> > so we can't play this yet? awww
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Akotan (Oct 20, 2011)

It's not working with uLoader 5.1e either. It hangs on Wii Health Screen.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 21, 2011)

dearodie said:


> Works fine on Wiikey.
> In any case, the game is so far everything that I'd hoped for ... it is what Epic Mickey could have been.


oh man i wanna play but it will spoil the movie for me.... D:


----------



## TudorBlue (Oct 21, 2011)

Ive tried the game with usbloader gx (latest version). The game played fine at the very start of the game until the bit were the plane gets hit by lightneing then the game freezes on a white screen. Not had the time to mess around with the usbloader settings as Im of to Famerageddon but will have a mess around when I get home. If anyone has any luck getting the game to run properly, then  post your solution in here.


----------



## roubagalinhas (Oct 21, 2011)

no luck for me.
tried cgf usb loader and usb loader gx with d2xv6 base 56, 57 and 58 and the game keeps crashing


----------



## hellboy2010 (Oct 22, 2011)

the game runs fine under uneek+di


----------



## cosmiccow (Oct 22, 2011)

This is actually pretty good. It's kind of a standard platformer but the gameplay and mechanics are fun, has a very nice art style and overall it's very polished.

Yes it freezes with USB Loader too... But I could play about half an hour (2 times)

If it wasn't 37 € right now, I'd even buy it.


----------



## SanGor (Oct 22, 2011)

Funny how there is always pages of CFG,USB Loader,GX,neogamma,d2x cIOS do not work posts and a single *works with sneek+di* post everytime there is a game with a copy protection...


----------



## chicken11 (Oct 22, 2011)

works via disc with out any problems,same with driver, i think it is loader problem, both work ok using disc but for the newer wii use mighty channel loader, games work ok with out freeze


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome game, belgium FTW! TINTIN rules!


----------



## MarkHopkins (Oct 28, 2011)

hi im new here could any one please tell me if they have fixed this game from freezing yet as it looks a really great game to play thank you


----------



## rip-it-up (Oct 29, 2011)

Hangs for me on cfg loader, so i used a mod chip with yoasm on it from years ago and it plays fine.

Game has lots of polish and is kinda fun to play. wish you didnt have to shake the remote to fight tho. Thankfully you can take down lots of the enemies with stealth avoiding fighting. 

Gonna stop playing now as i wanna watch the film first, And im not sure how close it follows the story.


----------



## roubagalinhas (Dec 6, 2011)

Has anyone tried the NTSC-U version? Does it have the same protection? The game is still on my download queue

```
The_Adventures_of_Tintin_USA_WII-VIMTO
vimto-aotin.rar
```


----------



## GaaraX (Feb 10, 2012)

just install a previous version of cioscorp(I think the last one is 3.6 but a previous can work too) and launch the game through disck channel
problem solve 
about darkcorp i never installed so i i am not going to speak
cheers


----------



## roubagalinhas (Jun 4, 2012)

it this game still a no go with regular usb loading?


----------

